# Ryford Factory Ltd , Estover, Plymouth, Feburary 08



## Scrub2000 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ryford Ltd , Plastics - Injection Moulding business – Plymouth – Feb-2008 – Report

I went with Scotty & James PP.

Nice and relaxing site this one. No mad early 06:30 am starts for us this time. Entrance was found on our lunch hour when Scotty and I took a trip up to Estover business park skulking about. As usual...he found it

Ryford was a Plastic Injection Moulding business. They had a patent out for a lollipop stick which was made from plastic material in 1998. 







We found a lovely melted transformer which looked like it cooked itself; erupting all this plastic juice from deep inside.





The actual entrance I have to say was hilarious but we all managed it and before long we were all standing on the factory floor. As you can see the building has been completely stripped by workers. There is some graffiti dotted around. 





Several bays indicated where machinery would of once stood. Stacked at one side of the building were loads of partition walls.










Charming. You just know a bog shot is coming up.





There it is....





One of several conduits feeding electric, water and compressed air it seemed.










Could it be more colourful?















Scottys lovely sun beam shot





Funky doors man










Got a nice scare with some large loading doors rattling. Turned out to be pigeons getting in and out of the building. They get everywhere.





Exit had to be the same tricky way. Scotty tried to let us out of one of the loading doors for quickness but the noise coming from it would have woken the dead!
Sorry James PP, you will have to perform your Indiana Jones impression another time!

Another snippet of info for you – “Lonwest is now working to turn the former Ryford building at Estover, Plymouth into Cannon Mill. The 35,000 sq.ft building will be converted into a mixed use trade park”


----------



## spacepunk (Apr 21, 2008)

Quality stuff there mate, well done.
Know what you mean about the bloody pigeons!


----------



## Virusman26 (Apr 21, 2008)

GREAT report mate!! I'm the manager in a moulding shop, and I've worked on some BIG moulding machines over the last 9 years. Ryford's have a place in Walsall too, which closed about 5 years ago. Not sure it's ever been done, so I might have a look now!!
Cheers!


----------



## Burt.Plymouth (Jul 24, 2008)

That transformer was subject to an arson attack. It took out the power to the building, then the copper wire was stolen, as can be seen below.


----------



## Scotty (Jul 24, 2008)

damn, forgot all about this place. lol


----------



## Penfold (Jul 31, 2008)

This place is now in the process of becoming a live site again with CCTV in place and such. They will be turning it into a place with little business units inside and work has started


----------



## Burt.Plymouth (Jul 31, 2008)

yes. its lucky no-one bats an eye lid to me being on site


----------

